# Worried



## mechanic_chick (23 May 2006)

Hello folks!

Thought I'd post a message here about my progress and hopefully someone from this site can give me soem feedback , or if they have any knowledge / help, with what about what I am about to discuss..

I applied for the military awhile back , In February I do believe I started all of my application. I went in March 18th and did all my testing ( other than my Pt test , because I am from CFB Shilo and want to do it here for some bizarre reason.. ). So everythings dandy , I pick my trade , being Naval Steward... okay , not what I wanted , ( wanted infantry ) , but this will do and I seem to actually like it. 

So now , it's constant calling , every week , almost every second day. Always getting passed on to someone new to ' bother '. My medical was sent to Ottawa , now sent back and everythings fine apparently. Now the last step is to get my PT test doen  here with the crazy PSP staff. Luckily enough , I went into the GSH here in Shilo and had a good hour with the PSP staff director and we went over everything! Because for some odd reason I am scared I may fail , mainly because I want to go to BMQ and I want to go now , and its the last part of... everything!! She even gave me the hand grip measure device , left with commisionaires , so i can go in and test it when I do arms! Perfect! So hopefully all goes well. THATS IF.. this guy at recruiting ever calls me back. I find that every day is precious and if I dont get something .. ' done ' in a day , im just loosing valuable time.

I  hear the STWD QL3 is Sept. 13th. Now.. Im having bad doubts I will be sworn in / coursed in time to make it!!

I am incredibly worried. I want to be gone this summer/ fall. My parents are posted out this year and I rather be goen from here rather then have to switch everything over to their new posting.

What should I do from here? Keep calling this Cpl to get my PT test booked? And then what? Wait? Because waiting doesnt seem t o work.. if I wait patiently , I wont be gone this summer!

Any advice?

Thanks alot.

Jesso


----------



## plattypuss (23 May 2006)

Don't sweat it, a wiseman once told me that it's the annoying people who get what they want - so yes keep bugging the Cpl.  If you do move with your family - it should be a minimal hassle as your "file" is in the system although it would be nice to carry on with the paperwork where you are known and familar.  Looking at the CFSAL calendar - a QL3 Steward course happens in 15 Jan to 5 Apr.  It might be tight however you might be able to squeeze BMQ in before then.

Good Luck.


----------



## misfit (23 May 2006)

Why do you have to call every second day? Do they not have a date to set up your PT? Why don't you just book a date and then you can relax...Don't even think about trying to get in for a certain date. Just sit back and enjoy a nice long wait.


----------



## mechanic_chick (23 May 2006)

Misfit - No , Wpg Recruiting.. apparently pretty slow. I call them numerous times.. all they need to do is book my PT test with PSP staff here in Shilo ( I could even do that!! ) and then..  everything is done. So , thats probably why I call... or else I just just shifted.

And thank you plattypuss! It's easier said then done to ' not worry '..

I've been waiting for this all my life! And I want it ever so bad.

I called recruiting again today , just to see if they had booked my PT test and I can get this final part done and over and off I go. Well , the Cpl. who was suppose to look over my file and get back to me is gone until the middle of the week. For goodness sake , the guy I talked to today even said ' well you're file says you qualified for these trades '. I had to kindly remind him Im going STWD and that everything has been sent back from Ottawa. Funny as is , he was the most help I had in sometime! It's all a blur really and I just want to set sail , no pun intended.

Im feeling a bit frustrated , anxious.. scared , nervous , happy.. 

Recruiting doesnt realise sometimes , that for most ppl applying , its a very serious matter. For me.. I've been training to leave for a long time and taking it extemly seriously!!

The process is interesting none the less , if they are hurting for people that bad , the process should be more efficient.

Thanks  for reading and responding everyone!! All the comments and tips help

Especially now I can ' relax ' knowing theres another stwd ql3 running other than sept 13th! Thank you!!!

JESSO


----------



## misfit (23 May 2006)

I know how you feel. I've been in the recruiting process for over a year now and I have not given up because this is what I want. After I finshed my testing I was on the edge of my seat and I could not stop thinking about it. I called all the time and spent the whole day on army.ca ( I still do). The recruiting process has some serious issues and they are no doubt losing a lot of potential recruits because of how long they make people wait. Has your ERC cleared yet? expect that to take another 3-6  weeks.

I eventually stopped calling for a week or two. Then I went in to change which trade I wanted and the Captain did a few things on the computer and said something like "OK, you're a Combat Engineer. Expect a call in the next 2 weeks to get enrolled."

I called the CFRD today and they said "There have been some changes in your file, expect a very positive phone call in the near future." He couldn't give any more details.


----------



## kincanucks (23 May 2006)

_Has your ERC cleared yet? expect that to take another 3-6  weeks._

On average background checks take no more than three to five business days to complete unless there are credit or criminal hits.  Quit spreading BS.


----------



## mechanic_chick (23 May 2006)

Quit spreading Bs? lol..

Was that directed to me? haha.

No , my .. everything has been cleared!! 

And now just my PT test and voila! Im.. in?


----------



## kincanucks (23 May 2006)

_And now just my PT test and voila! Im.. in? _ 

No, then you will be merit listed and then if you are high enough on the merit list then you could be selected.


----------



## mechanic_chick (23 May 2006)

Cool. They told me I was being merit listed already. 

Odd ducklings in recruiting hehe.

( and i was just kidding around about the voila , im in lol )

Just seems to take oh so long. If they are hurting for people that bad.. shouldnt they be going as quick as they can... ?

I guess at this point im just wondering what does one do ? 

Waits.. wait.. and more waiting I assume.


----------



## misfit (23 May 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Has your ERC cleared yet? expect that to take another 3-6  weeks._
> 
> On average background checks take no more than three to five business days to complete unless there are credit or criminal hits.  Quit spreading BS.



Sorry about that. I guess mine took a lot longer than average.


----------



## NJL (23 May 2006)

Jesso, it sucks that you've waited so long.. keep calling, stay positive and stay focused... nothing worth while ever came easy... or so I've been told...

On a side note; I'm surprised at how slow the recuriting process is for some folks here, months without hearing back from the RC's is a long time ... I applied in Jan, did/passed all my testing (PT,Medical and applitude) on the same day in mid-Feb, got the job offer mid- april.... now I'm just waiting till June 12 to get sworn in and then it's off to St-jean July 30.

The military should really work on speeding-up the recruiting process... which I think they will in time, cuz they need lots of people.  

Good luck Jesso


----------



## mechanic_chick (24 May 2006)

True enough , thank you very much!

Also , luckily enough , someone did infact reach PSP and I now have my last and final part of all of this to be finished...  the PT test with PSP! Little nervous but the psp staff who informed me - she is very strict , hardcore.. knows what shes doing and does it well and gave me great advice!  Im going to BC on vaca , and the day after I assume we get home.. ( June 5th ) is my test at 9:00 am. Will keep updated and let everyone know how this goes and the timeline.. im sure it will and can help other recruits who feel frustrated / nervous / worried.. 

Persistance does work.. imagine that.


JESSO


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

Not to be a wet blanket...but the reality is...you will do your PT and then you may wait some more...and some more...

Also...as much as expediting the whole process seems like the way to go...if you read through the many threads here you will see that courses are either full or there aren't enough instructors or the lot...

So even if your application goes off without a hitch...you may still wait an undetermined frame of time

Speaking somewhat from experience at this point in time and from the knowledge of others

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick (3 Jun 2006)

Not saying I wouldnt wait..  Asking if there are anyways to cope with the waiting , what to really do in the spare time and is there anything in my power I can do other then the obvious to make things go a tad faster.. ie ; calling recruiting , etc etc. 

And also I know there are others in my position and I guess.. it's just apost for people to ' rant ' and hopefully get some helpfull feedback... somewhat to support one another in the wait. 

It really is horrible , the waiting that is..

You want something so bad. You worry , you wonder , you're mind thinks of outragous things. Some people really , really want this and its the only thing in the world they want. So , for someone like myself , who is one of those types.. it is really a horrible feeling everyday waking up wondering when they will call , doing everything in you're power everyday to make yourself to be a fit soldier mentally and physically , it comsumes a good *portion* of you're life / thinking / outlook and drastically changes you're lifestyle. So its a bit nerveracking , the whole process..

But soon enough I assure you , people who are waiting to get in , you'll eventually get in. Might as well join each other in the wait and talk about whats on our minds!


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jun 2006)

here's what I did to deal with the waiting: lived my life. 

Funnily enough, it worked. Worked my job, did some school, exercised, watched TV, read books. Next thing I knew, it was time to get on a plane. Try it.


----------



## AKA Sam (3 Jun 2006)

My son is finishing up his training as a comabat engineer.  He was turned down because of a medical complication and was really so very disappointed, because this is what he's wanted since he was three years old... and I can attest to that.  I told him that if he really wanted this he should re-apply, once the medical condition was rectified.  So, in the meantime he worked at Sobeys and Food Basics, Canadian Tire so that he was still earning living. It took a while, one he applied again, but he called every week and they knew him by his first name.  Soooooo.......if you really want it, keep calling!


----------



## mechanic_chick (3 Jun 2006)

Lol , you make it sound as if I dont live my life haha ..

But when you're life consists pretty much revolving around the military its pretty darn hard to ' ignore it '.  So Para , dont take me so literal ha ha , I was just commenting that a portion of new recruits do feel this way. As if you never felt something you wanted so bad , but made to wait. It's on the backburner of course. It's not as if I just sit here alllll day and think DARN ... im  nto going to do anything but THINK abou how I am going to get in hahah. Actions speak louder then words.. and when I train - I train to be a Soldier. Unlike when I use to run , or do physical fitness I never thought about it. For some , it does have a strange power over somethings in you're life. And as it should to be a good soldier , least I think so , and have witnessed this. So no need to get rude right  


I know theres others out there who feel the same , unless.. they are only from Shilo?   It's just a pain in the arse to deal with , the waiting  but of course necessary.. 

And thank you Dougs Mom , great advice. I work , travel , etc etc... but everyone in my life , or atleast a goos 60% are military. So when they talk about things it just pulls the strings right! Lol. 

For anyone else in my position , just keep calling  , updating , physical fitness , talking to others for tips and learning about the military in general , and you're trade. Keeping busy is good of course , but the anticipation is horrible ha ha!!

Good luck to everyone else trying and please , leave comments abuot you're experiences and you're process.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jun 2006)

gijesso said:
			
		

> So no need to get rude right


you haven't seen me rude.

Hurry up and wait is the way we live. If you truly have as many mil pers surrounding you as you claim, then this not a surprise to you. Now, you are experiencing it on a personal level. Get used to it. It doesn't stop once you're in. The sooner you develop coping mechanisms, the better off you will be in future.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> here's what I did to deal with the waiting: lived my life.
> 
> Funnily enough, it worked. Worked my job, did some school, exercised, watched TV, read books. Next thing I knew, it was time to get on a plane. Try it.



OOOO, dude, you are, like, voodoo or sumpthin!  That's totally rad!!


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jun 2006)

Totally agreed  on a certain level.

And as said , this forum isnt necessarily JUST for me.. but others who also may have it in their heads. I can deal with it , I know how to deal with it , but if its running through MY head , it has to be running through others... so I figured , hey why not start this forum for people who are a tad worried .. 

This forum was originally made for _support_ , not to belittle. Remember folks , not everyone joining has a background of anything military and stepping into it not knowing about... well , anything the military does!!

Feel free to write how you're recruiting experience is going , i'd be very interested to hear about other cities recruiting!

Thanks. Amy.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Jun 2006)

gijesso said:
			
		

> Totally agreed  on a certain level.
> 
> And as said , this forum isnt necessarily JUST for me.. but others who also may have it in their heads. I can deal with it , I know how to deal with it , but if its running through MY head , it has to be running through others... so I figured , hey why not start this forum for people who are a tad worried ..
> 
> ...


yes, luv. And the sooner they learn about Army culture, the less of a shock it will be when they walk off the bus, won't it? And the easier they will have of adapting, so the less chance they will have of failing, no? 

But, thanks for teaching me about how the site works and how to prepare wannabes for possibly the most demanding experience of their lives.


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jun 2006)

Yeesh Para.. not my intentions..

But alot of new recruits come here and see.. haha.. the Mcpl   freakin on someone just on the SITE and they think.. holy cr@p.. why would I join? Not everyone  has that experience..  hence why ppl at recruiting are so nice lol , get them in the door.. and then let them handle it when they are in the situation , so no need..  not my intentions here .. to argue and such  


And yeah , its good to KNOW what it will be like.. I dont think anyone expects teddy bears and fairies lol.. 

But this forum.. for support , because I really think people just getting in .. need it. But hey , to each their own. Its not a sissy thing or out of norm to feel this way .. as said , for people new to the whole thing.. they need to know other people are in the same positon. Even myself whos had a logn enough life already in this junk , gettin' worried.. nervous.. scared. HOLY.. OMG? WHAT? WERE HUMAN!!! lol  We cant all be infantry * rolls eyes and laughs *...  ha!

jesso


----------



## exsemjingo (4 Jun 2006)

gijesso:

So many posts and so little new material!  I am in the recruiting process right where you are, and have the same feelings about it's inefficiency.
However, I did not start counting my waiting time until I was merit-listed.  In the meantime, I have coped with waiting by setting other goals. Ex: Can I do 40 push-ups in a row yet?  How long can I hang by one hand?  Can I run 3kms flat out?
If there is a reason for the slowness of the recruiting process, my guess is that half of those enrolled in the army quit after their first contract is up.  Quality before quantity, as they say.
Keep at it, but remember:  The Enemy does not care how much military experience you have, and he will do nothing but belittle you.


----------



## Scott (4 Jun 2006)

gijesso said:
			
		

> hence why ppl at recruiting are so nice lol



Your argument failed right there. Yes, the people in the recruiting centers are nice because they want to get you in the door. Yes, they do everything to help accommodate you throughout the process. Yes, they do this to get you in the CF.

But do you really think that those nicey nice people from the recruiting center who are all lollipops and ice cream are going to be there to meet you when you get off the bus in St Jean? More likely it is going to be some fire breather who is anything _but_ lollipops and ice cream.

Perhaps someone was just trying to prepare you for that...

Never mind, you knew that :


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jun 2006)

Well.. read my posts again. If you did you would have a different opinion.

I said I KNOW people wont be like that , yeesh! And nor do I , or anyone else expect that. What I am saying is SOME folks seem to think ppl WILL be nice , because you're recruiters were soo so nice to them earlier on. Well , ding ding ding.. thats wrong.

 I was agreeing with you , if you took a moment to read my post instead of just argue , you would see I said the exact same thing you did , .. lol.

Also , dont really want to hear ' well thats what people will be like so get use to it '. No , I really dont. This is a forum , this isn't basic , so you dont have to be rude or mean to people here. It's a forum to support people in the _process_, and to talk to one another.

 We know whats coming , we know people will yell at us and all that junk. Hence why this forum was started , to talk about it , not recieve it. 

Anyways , back to the initial topic ...

exsemjingo ; thanks for the advice. how long did it take for you since you were merit listed? And when did you get in, get coursed.

People seem to think I will be coursed around august , finish .. go to borden , PRETC , then my Stwd QL3 Jan. 5th. But I think thats a long time to hold someone in PRETC( but hey they neevvver do that , lol )  so.. ? OR... they can put me on in July.. and have me on my Ql3 by Sept 13th , when the course is running .. it sure would be nice if they did that! No waiting around. They dont need more people waiting around in Borden , but if thats what they give me , that I shall take.


----------



## big bad john (4 Jun 2006)

This is starting to sound a bit like a twelve step program..."a support group"...(shakes his head)  Recruits these days, they just don't make them like they used to.  My idea of a support program is your recruiter.  This is a good spot for information, but NOT for hand holding.  A support group, what next...  Pass the milk and cookies please.


----------



## Scott (4 Jun 2006)

Wait a second, you started this whole thing by asking for advice and then getting pissy when it was given about how it was given. You asked, someone answered, deal with it. If you do not like the prose or "tone" that the answer was presented in then ask about it before firing away a response!

You accused people of belittling you and I see no such thing, read above.

I never saw you make the same point(s) that I did, kindly point me to where this is. You did say that you don't think anyone is going to be all teddy bears and fairies yet you get all upset about someone answering your question in an unacceptable (to you) way. You then proceed to go on about how the MCpl was "freaking" on someone on this site. You're losing me. You also made a reference to not everyone being Infantry, not really a way to get your point ac cross, usually that statement is followed by "so don't treat me like I am" which starts fights.

Read your posts again and I do not have a different opinion. I do, however, have a new one:

If you want people to read your posts and answer your questions then maybe you should put them out there a little more clearly. There is a spellcheck function here and a little time taken to compose a direct, even paced, properly formatted reply would help people understand what you are asking. No one is perfect but the ones who make an honest effort are rewarded for it.

And thank you for pointing out that you have the same smileys that I do, I really needed help with that one.


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jun 2006)

Ha ha now you're making fun of my grammar ? Wow , pretty sure my spelling.. is up to par.. but ugh , yah? Okay.

Anywho. Whatever , could careless guys. This isnt for holding hands and all that cr@p , just a place for people to talk about their process. Thats it. You guys really took things out of proportion. This is just more so a headache now.

Anywho... We can be tough as nails but people , not only me , would like a place to talk about things. 

This forums been taken way otu fo hand , if a Mod reads this might as well lock ir or delete it and start a fresh new one for newbies to tell about their experiences and steps through the process. 

Thanks for the help everyone ..


----------



## TMM (4 Jun 2006)

gijesso said:
			
		

> Ha ha now you're making fun of my grammer ?



Hard not to when you don't spell it correctly.

If you want to succeed in the CF I'd take advice from the serving members when they point out little things like that to you and future recruits.


----------



## Scott (4 Jun 2006)

*Sigh*

Two Mods read and responded, you got what you asked for. I was pointing out some slight errors you made in your responses in this thread, it was as simple as that.

Go back and read my last again I was not making fun of your spelling and grammar and I really do not appreciate you suggesting that I was. I was making a serious point about it, one that could have helped you in the future on this site, too bad, it flew right over your head. I think TMM summed it up rather nicely.


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jun 2006)

I do..  trust me , I do.

But as said theres no need to be rude about it either.....


( walks over to little hole and stays there   )


----------



## Scott (4 Jun 2006)

???

Now you really lost me.

Whatever, you got a response to your PM, read it. 

Locked.


----------

